# (Title Edited) Most recordings named previous show's name



## jcord51 (Feb 1, 2003)

Most of my recordings are named with the previous program name titles. Which makes my wife mad because she always asks "why did you record that show?". We now have to play the recordings to see what was really recorded. Rebooting sometimes fixes this prior to recording, but does not fix what is already on the directory.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Are you selecting the "start 1 minute early" option?


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

This is happpening to me too. No I am not using the 1 minute early option pad. I never use the padding for anything on normal shows. Saturday Night Live and a few late night network shows I pad. Never on weekly primetime shows. We record "Passions" everyday Mon -Fri and today it said "Days of Our Lives" , which is the show before Passions, instead. It is increasing now with every day. All most all my shows show the wrong title. At least they aren't all saying Unknown recording channels 77 like my 721s STILL do.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

I use the padding, but I have found a workaround for the problem. Instead of manually setting up a timer, select the program from the guide. Then if you want to record it more than once edit the timer to weekly/daily/etc and adjust the time if you need to (i.e. like NBC used to do with Friends you really needed to record the whole hour since they played around with the time so much).

The only disadvantage of this method is that you cannot jump directly to a show if you set up a block of time. In other words if you for example were to select a 7pm show and edit the timer to record both the 7pm and 8pm show you would get the title for the 7pm show, but when you go to watch it you have to fast forward through the 7pm show to get to the 8pm show. If you set up a timer manually without using the guide you get the title of the show before 7pm, but when you go to watch the show you get to pick which show to jump to when watching.


----------



## Anthony Falcone (Dec 19, 2003)

Mine was doing it with and without padding . A powercord reboot seems to have fixed it . For now anyway .


----------



## markcollins (Jan 27, 2004)

I have had this also.I deleted timers and reentered ,seems to have fixed for now.


----------



## jcord51 (Feb 1, 2003)

Thanks guys, I eliminated the padding, done power reboot which fixed it for a while. Now last night I got a "0" recording for Survivor which really got my wife upset! She knows about HD Tivo, my neighbor has one, and she wants the name based recordings ala Dishplayer 7100.


----------



## Clarkjwc (Mar 8, 2004)

Mark, If you cant get things things any of these problemems fiked with DN
what good is all of your efforts?

Some mush effort or nothing!?\
We need to so something different to to accomplish something.


JC


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

I hadn't noticed any problems until I read this thread. 

1. I did have a couple of recorded shows that actually showed the previous program for the DVR Record Event menu.
2. I also had correct listing but when I started the program, the previous program was ending and the correct title was located in the information banner at the top of the screen, the information in the banner changed when the desired program began. 

I much prefer "2."

If I recall in the previous software release for the 921, or maybe it was with my 721 or both, the DVR Recorded Event menu always showed the previous program title if it was still on when the timer fired, and when you selected the program, there was a sub menu that showed maybe up to three actual recorded programs in the event, the program starting before, the actual program and the program after that. I thought that this kind of sucked.


----------



## tm22721 (Nov 8, 2002)

There are many previous threads on this subject.

Just get a hardware timer and set it to reboot the 921 daily at 3 AM. This has worked for me since the problem first appeared in July/August timeframe. Have not had a single timer problem occur since then. It takes a long time to find memory leaks.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

tm22721 said:


> There are many previous threads on this subject.


I'm aware of previous posts. This is something that seems like its returning as I haven't had a problem with it since L187.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Clarkjwc said:


> Mark, If you cant get things things any of these problemems fiked with DN
> what good is all of your efforts?
> 
> Some mush effort or nothing!?\
> ...


 I don't understand your post, JC. If I translate your lack of spelling to something that I do understand, I think the corrent response is: this is one of the more well known issues, that could very well be fixed in the current beta. I suppose it's possible that you don't see it, but the effort here is certainly paying off great dividends.


----------



## markn455 (Jan 17, 2004)

This was a problem for me when I first got my 921. Then, Dish fixed it. The problem has returned in the last couple of updates. It's nuts to have to do things to make it show the name of the program correctly. Dish needs to fix this...I should not have to figure out different things to make it work. It should simply work.


----------



## HailScroob (Aug 3, 2004)

Starting with Sunday, every timer event my 921 has recorded shows the previous timeslot's title. The timer's themselves show the correct title in the DVR listing, but the recorded programs in the listing are all wrong.

After months of no problems, moving off Daylight Savings Time has set off a chain of annoyances. I had to delete and re-enter all of my timers (since the stuipd box didn't even try to adjust them on it's own...). I've had 2 timers just not fire - that has never happended before. And now I'm getting the wrong show names. 

A power cord reboot hasn't helped. 

As if the end of summer was depressing enough.........


----------



## pbrown (May 23, 2002)

I will chime in and say that this is happening to us a LOT more then it used to also. For several months it didn't happen at all, and now almost every recording shows the previous title. I just wonder why the software seems to have slipped a little in the past few weeks?


----------



## jcord51 (Feb 1, 2003)

Well it happened again with Survivor being recorded at 0 minutes. I looked to see how my timers were set and found that Joey was being recorded as well. Survivor was on 9834 one hour and Joey was on 241, both stated at 8pm. CSI on 9834 recorded after Survivor with no problem.


----------



## HailScroob (Aug 3, 2004)

Well, Wendnesday night Drawn Together and The Daily Show both recorded and both were listed as "Drawn Together." Nice. Last night Survivor recorded and was listed as, get this, "Survivor," but Will & Grace also recorded and was listed as "Joey."

Might I say: "What the crap?!"


----------



## mcowher (Jan 27, 2003)

This is happening to almost every single program now, where before it was sporadic.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

mcowher said:


> This is happening to almost every single program now, where before it was sporadic.


I've been checking my DVR events since Oct. 23, 2004. Of all my listed programs, they are all correct. They are not showing the previous shows title. What time zone do you live in?


----------



## HailScroob (Aug 3, 2004)

Starting last Saturday (11/13), all of my timer programs are listed under the right names again. I guess since I'm in northern Indiana, and we don't follow Daylight Savings Time (it "confuses" the cows), it took a while for the guide to adjust. For us, prime time starts at 8:00pm in the winter but 7:00pm in the summer - so maybe the 9 day guide had to cycle through before my timers started picking up the right show names again...


----------



## mcowher (Jan 27, 2003)

boylehome said:


> I've been checking my DVR events since Oct. 23, 2004. Of all my listed programs, they are all correct. They are not showing the previous shows title. What time zone do you live in?


I'm in Charlotte, NC so we are EST/EDT...

Also, I haven't gone through the process of deleting/adding my event timers, and power rebooting.


----------

